# Applied for Elective Residence Visa Italy



## JFoley (10 d ago)

HI there, I applied for an ERV in Los Angeles on Dec 6, 2022. I have an apartment in FLorence booked for Feb 5 and plane ticket for Feb 2, but I have had some changes (health) happen since my appointment and would like to postpone my entry date for another month or so. I have tried calling and emailing the Consulate to no avail. They simply do not respond. Does anyone know if the apartment address can be changed after you have submitted the application? I have the option to cancel existing lease until Jan 15. I have also had a positive change to my income situation, so I would like them to see that information. Does anyone know if they will contact you when they are reviewing the application so these things can be discussed? Any advice appreciated! Julia


----------

